# Mosquito Bay Skiffs??



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Central Florida Marine sells both. Call Alan and ask him.


----------



## jeep8630 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you, I will be sure to reach out to him. 

Any current or past owners out there?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Mosquito Bay Skiffs claims 600. Those other weights are rigged with  steering. But it doesn't seem clear what that includes. Possibly just CC and cabling. Or it could be capacity. Definitely some confusing data from them.


----------



## jeep8630 (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone else? I am probably going to stick with the Mitzi line if I can't get comfortable with the mosquito bay based on the lack of users/reviews.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

TX - Do you have a local dealer for Mitzi or is used? I'll tell you firsthand that having a dealer or the builder nearby is a great thing. Not that there is anything wrong with an out of town builder it can just be trying to get warranty work completed.


----------



## jeep8630 (Mar 25, 2015)

Excellent point, there is a local Mitzi dealer but I am looking at a used one built before the new owners so really doesn't make a huge difference. 

Thank you for the feedback!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Alan told me he had a couple calls about comparing the two. His summary is the Mitzi is narrower, tippier and poles straighter, while the MB is wider, more stable and doesn't pole as straight. Kinda like comparing a Caimen to a Lostmen, but with over 10 degrees deadrise.


----------



## shallow1 (Sep 6, 2016)

I been running the Mosquito Bay Skiff "Buzz" model / 70 hp Yamaha 4 stroke for a few years now and love the boat. IMO built better than Mitzi Skiff. I think my model is around 800 lbs. Will pole with easy is 6" of water and quiet. Gets on plane in short order. Have taken 4 in boat before just ridding. Fishes best with 2/3 anglers. Vary stable always feel comfortable in this boat. 
only thing I changed was fuel tank - came with portable 
added 13 gallon perm. under front deck a lot of range (100 miles) and out of the way


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Newbie - I was looking at these two options also. My budget is about $20-$25 and I am looking for something new. Initially I was looking at a Carolina Skiff jvx 18 or the Mako proSkiff 17, don't kill me. My normal use will be as a shallow water skiff, solo most of the time, but I plan on camping out of Flamingo and Chockoloskee a couple times a year in the winter and would like a utility boat to haul some camping gear also. I would also be doing some bass fishing up in Broward and Lake Okeechobee. Both the Mitzi and MB Skiff are on my radar now.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

bababouy said:


> Newbie - I was looking at these two options also. My budget is about $20-$25 and I am looking for something new. Initially I was looking at a Carolina Skiff jvx 18 or the Mako proSkiff 17, don't kill me. My normal use will be as a shallow water skiff, solo most of the time, but I plan on camping out of Flamingo and Chockoloskee a couple times a year in the winter and would like a utility boat to haul some camping gear also. I would also be doing some bass fishing up in Broward and Lake Okeechobee. Both the Mitzi and MB Skiff are on my radar now.


ta-ta-toothie!


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

yobata said:


> ta-ta-toothie!


ma-ma-monkey


----------

